# Seattle, WA Forming a group near UW



## beophish (May 8, 2009)

I'm starting a new gaming group near the University of Washington in Seattle. We'll be playing D&D 3.5E. I will be the DM, and we're looking for a few mature gamers who can commit to a regular weekly game on Monday, Tuesday or Wednesday evenings. PM if interested.


----------

